# Free Resources for Students wanting to learn more about Clean Up Australia Day?



## JackRoss (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if someone might be able to help me in finding some great free resources to help teach my students more about Clean Up Australia Day which tends to fall in August?

The only ones I've been able to find so far are ones on Twinkl

Does anyone have any recommendations that might be similar to their Clean Up Australia Day worksheet like this one? 

Clean Up Australia Day Years 3-6 Cloze Worksheet

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Clean up Australia day is Sunday 6th March 2022.



https://www.cleanup.org.au/events


----------



## JackRoss (12 mo ago)

JandE said:


> Clean up Australia day is Sunday 6th March 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cleanup.org.au/events


Ah apologies - just moved here so I wasn't aware of the exact day it falls on.

Did a quick Google before I posted on here but should have looked a bit more carefully, thanks for the heads up


----------

